# Which fruit are you?



## cherrypie (Jan 1, 2012)

Take the test.  It's a personality one.
http://www.fruitquiz.co.uk/quiz.php


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm a strawberry !!! 

Rob


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 1, 2012)

Apparently I'm a banana. Like that's news!


----------



## Mark T (Jan 1, 2012)

Apparently I'm a bit of a 'nana.


----------



## Steff (Jan 1, 2012)

Same as Rob im a strawberry


----------



## slipper (Jan 1, 2012)

A banana here, my natural enemy is a lemon apparently.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm a banana too Alison.  Only a few more to go and we'll have a hand!

And watch out for those lemons .......


----------



## MeanMom (Jan 1, 2012)

What a surprise 

I'm a banana - knew I wound be because I said yellow for fave colour. 

I have a banana phobia (dont ask) so really am SO not a banana (I know I know, it's only for fun)


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 1, 2012)

trophywench said:


> .../ And watch out for those lemons .......



Oh yeah, they're right dangerous those Lemons. Found one half way up my palm tree the other day. After my daquiri no doubt.


----------



## margie (Jan 1, 2012)

I came out as a strawberry


----------



## daisymoo84 (Jan 1, 2012)

Another strawberry here


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 1, 2012)

Hmm, veree in-ter-es-ting. We're all either nanas or strawberries. I wonder what it means?


----------



## Jennywren (Jan 1, 2012)

AlisonM said:


> Hmm, veree in-ter-es-ting. We're all either nanas or strawberries. I wonder what it means?


 Im a strawberry  actually i did the test with total random answers and became a lemon so there might be a couple of other answers in there .


----------



## AJLang (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm a strawberry as well


----------



## caffeine_demon (Jan 1, 2012)

margie said:


> I came out as a strawberry



Join the club! 

as the old prudential advert said:

"I want to be a tomato...."


----------



## casey (Jan 1, 2012)

Strawberry here too.


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm a strawberry as well!


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jan 1, 2012)

Another strawberry here


----------



## Garthion (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm Bananas, or is that I'm a Banana, you decide.


----------



## ukjohn (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm a tomato.....the only one so far


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 1, 2012)

If my favorite colour is red, I'm a strawberry; blue, I'm a pear and if black I'm a tomato.

Andy "decisive as ever" HB


----------



## GodivaGirl (Jan 1, 2012)

Banana !!


----------



## vince13 (Jan 1, 2012)

Robster65 said:


> I'm a strawberry !!!
> 
> Rob



So am I - have we all met in the same (strawberry) bed ?


----------



## vince13 (Jan 1, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> I'm a tomato.....the only one so far



Trust you to be different, John !


----------



## Northerner (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm a banana!


----------



## MCH (Jan 1, 2012)

Banana for me too!


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 1, 2012)

Another banana (that helped destroy the elder race of lemons?).


----------



## cherrypie (Jan 2, 2012)

The strawberry bed is getting crowded, I'm one too.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm a strawberry. Got some in the fridge better going eat myself


----------



## Monica (Jan 2, 2012)

Another Nana here 
It seems we're either banana or strawberry, any other fruits available????


----------



## Katieb (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm a strawberry too, so we're surely a punnet by now!!Katiexx


----------



## cazscot (Jan 2, 2012)

Another strawberry...


----------



## am64 (Jan 2, 2012)

banana ...but you've known that a long time ...it has the same amount of A as my name ...


----------



## KateR (Jan 2, 2012)

Another 'nana here.


----------



## Casper (Jan 3, 2012)

Another strawberry


----------

